# I am looking for a plan for planer sled



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I am looking for a plan for planer sled so as to use my new planer as a joiner to flatten stock.:yes:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Bob,
A planer doesn't flatten stock. A planer only makes the two sides of the stock parallel.

With a sled and shims you could get one side of the stock about straight and then plane the other side. IMHO a jointer would do a better job.

To make a sled, all that is required is a piece of 3/4" plywood about 1/4" less in width than your planer will cut. Then take a strip of hardwood about 1/2" by 3/4" as long as the sled is wide. Glue this strip of hardwood to the plywood with the 3/4" side against the plywood. Put the stock against the strip of hardwood and feed into the planer, strip end last.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Check the FWW site. I made one from an article that appeared a few years ago. Works very well. Although a jointer is preferable, I often have a need to flatten boards considerably wider than 8".


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I use a sled when I flatten boards up to 13" wide(my thickness planers max width). My jointer only does 6" so I use it for boards up to 9" wide, then run it through the planer with a plywood shim


----------

